# Nina's on her new fav spot again!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here she is just now... Dreaming about her busy day at daycare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would be right there by her - I love an open fire.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, we are feeling the chill these evenings. Not enough to put the heat on but the fire gives off a nice heat that's just enough for chilling out...

Here she is now  I don't watch Tv - I spend all my time looking at my dogs  Lola's out in the cool hallway


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why would anyone watch tv when they could watch her?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely toasty belly


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is awesome


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hilarious! I love their little foibles and favourite things


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ruth one time you posted a pic of Lola lying belly up which made me think of someone on a sunbed... was that by a fire or a radiator or something?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Ruth one time you posted a pic of Lola lying belly up which made me think of someone on a sunbed... was that by a fire or a radiator or something?


Yes, it was a halogen heater as our fire was being replaced! Lola loves the cool these days


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab photos!! I love the collection of toys close at hand too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely pictures Ruth, although a bit too wintery for my liking!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Lovely pictures Ruth, although a bit too wintery for my liking!! Xx


It's feeling very wintery here


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is the life!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely pictures, I love it when they sleep with their legs like that, I always imagine Dudley is dreaming of being a superhero!


----------



## Smalls2013 (Aug 6, 2014)

So adorable! I dream of the day when my Biscuit looks that calm and relaxed!


----------

